# Nurse only visit



## flittl (Nov 28, 2011)

How would you bill for a patient that has *Medicaid* who present to the office for a depo shot?  This is a nurse only visit.


----------



## missy874 (Nov 28, 2011)

96372 
J1055

procedure only, no 99211


----------



## missy874 (Nov 28, 2011)

96372 
J1055

procedure only, no 99211


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 28, 2011)

missy is correct for all payers


----------

